# Rear frame section



## 65ProStreet (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in need of a rear frame section for a 65 LeMans,Tempest,GTO From forward frame mounts back.Any help would be great.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You don't need to use a Pontiac frame. You can use any 1964 - 1967 GM A-Body, including Chevelle, Skylark and Cutlass. Lots of those cars around...


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

try frankspontiacparts


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

We are having to rebuild alot of the rear crossmember area on our frame due to stress and rust damage. It appears that this car did alot of racing in its life. The crossmember has been torn away from the frame rails on both sides and repaired by the three stooges. Chunks of 1/4" plate and bar stock welded here and there just to hold it together. My son and I cut away most of this junk to find the cross member was welded a 1/2" away from its original position. After the cutting and grinding, we managed to strap and clamp the crossmember back to its original position in the rails. Now the rebuilding begins. We are welding in new side partner plates on the inside of the rails and on the front of the crossmember, then corner welding them together. Next I am fabricating a 1" square partner crossbar to run across just in front of the old crossmember. It will be welded to the new partner plates on the inside of the rails.
We also bought the Edlebrock rear suspension Kit #5294 which comes with the cross bracing struts. This outta hold it together but if anyone has any other advice, please pass it on.
Thanks,
Kevin-Indy1K


----------

